# Helme und deren Gewichte (nur Full Face)



## Monster666 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen

Da auf diversen Honepages von Herstellern meistens das Gewicht eines Helms fehlt hab ich diesen Thread eröffnet.

Stellt alles über Full Face Helme rein.

Bitte beachten:
- zur Gewichtsangabe bitte auch Grösse mitangeben (am besten in cm)
- Bitte Helm wiegen (ohne Brille etc. )

Giro / Remedy 2010 - Grösse 55-59 cm / M - 1100 gr

Met Full Face / Modell weiss ich nicht mehr - Grösse 57 -61cm - 900 gr

Mich würden die Gewichte von folgenden Helmen interressieren:
- Troy Lee D3 Composite 2011 Speedwing Black
- 661 Evolution Carbon 2011
- 661 Full comp. 2 2010
- Kali Avatar 2011


----------



## lupaxy (30. Dezember 2010)

ist vllt nochmal hilfreich für andere daher auch den hier:

oneal fury:

gewicht: 1111g
größe: S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymofo (6. Januar 2011)

hi, 
hat schon einer erfahrung mit dem O´neal Skad O´B Fullface gemacht 
gewicht 966 gram 
preis 150 euro


----------



## macmaegges (6. Januar 2011)

Specialized Deviant  - unisize  - 1033g
Oneal Fury             -     L     -  1106g

lupaxy wieg nochmal nach


----------



## lupaxy (6. Januar 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Specialized Deviant  - unisize  - 1033g
> Oneal Fury             -     L     -  1106g
> 
> lupaxy wieg nochmal nach



oneal fury repeat S - 1107g


----------



## macmaegges (6. Januar 2011)

wie gehtn das? 2 Grössen unterschied und leichter als der kleine ?


----------



## lupaxy (6. Januar 2011)

ja frag mich nicht...
meine waage ist digial und recht neu...kp...die paar gramm da...kann man sich ja dann denken, dass nen größerer helm nen paar gramm mehr haben muss auch wenn der wert nicht 1000%ig stimmt...


----------



## Burmi98 (6. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht Helm erst richtig austrocknen lassen, lol, und den Schlamm abkratzen, der wiegt `ne Menge...


----------



## Trek-Rider (6. Januar 2011)

weiß jemand ein gewicht von folgenden helmen:

661 - Evolution Carbon Helm 2010 
661 - Evolution 2010
wennn möglich beide in größe M
hoffe jemad weiß was würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß sind die Helmschalen bei 661 gleich groß,haben nur anderes Innenfutter...


----------



## Sardic (7. Januar 2011)

Schwankungen von ein paar Gramm sind normal.

Hab zb bei nem Flaschenhalter von Elite gelesen Gewicht 30 Gramm, +/- 5 Gramm oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (7. Januar 2011)

Ein größerer Helm kann durchaus leichter sein, wenn er die selbe Aussenschale hat und die Größe nur durch die Stärke des Futters angepasst wird.
Nicht jeder Hersteller arbeitet mit verschiedenen Schalengrößen für jede Kopfgröße!


----------



## PfohlbachOst (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo
ich hab den Sixsixone Full Comp. white, Größe L (59 cm - 60 cm)
Jahr 2009







Der wiegt laut meiner Küchenwaage 1100 g ...


----------



## Paran0id (8. Januar 2011)

The One Tiki Carbon - Größe S (Wobei die Außenschale für alle Größen gleich ist) - laut Küchenwaage 1085g


----------



## pdm82 (8. Januar 2011)

The One Ink II Carbon 2010 

Größe L 59-60cm

1080g


----------



## Paran0id (8. Januar 2011)

pdm82 schrieb:


> The One Ink II Carbon 2010
> 
> Größe L 59-60cm
> 
> 1080g



Auch ein geiler Helm. Die 2011er von THE gefallen mir irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## pdm82 (12. Januar 2011)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Auch ein geiler Helm. Die 2011er von THE gefallen mir irgendwie gar nicht.



Sry for OT. Hier bekommst du den momentan recht günstig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42872


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieck-le (12. Januar 2011)

Poc Cortex Flow M/L


----------



## f4cu1ty (12. Januar 2011)

Dieck-le schrieb:


> Poc Cortex Flow M/L



sry wegen off topic: aber geiles ac/dc feuerzeug, und nen samsung flatscrren tv haste auch wenn mich nich alles täuscht ^^



on topic: Fox Rampage - XL - Gewicht: 1.165,0 g   



größen: 

Small: 55-56 cm
Medium: 57-58 cm
Large: 59-60 cm
X-Large: 61-62 cm

weiß jedoch nich ob das gewicht überall gleich is aber hersteller angaben sind immer 1200g


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Januar 2011)

Specialized Deviant II Carbon M


----------



## f4cu1ty (13. Januar 2011)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Specialized Deviant II Carbon M



wie is das mit carbon helmen, die werden ja auch diverse tests durchlaufen, aber hab immer das gefühl das carbon vllt nich ganz so ausgereift und haltbar ist... was sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Kenn jm. der baut Teile (Sattelstützen, Barends usw.) aus Carbon und die halten, da ist bisher noch nix gebrochen. Bei einem Crash kanns allerdings mal splittern

Mehr dazu: http://www.bustedcarbon.com/


----------



## f4cu1ty (13. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kenn jm. der baut Teile (Sattelstützen, Barends usw.) aus Carbon und die halten, da ist bisher noch nix gebrochen. Bei einem Crash kanns allerdings mal splittern
> 
> Mehr dazu: http://www.bustedcarbon.com/



ok, danke für die info, aber carbon rahmen sind noch nicht so stabil oder? wenn ich mir die seite so anguck,.. naja wir driften ins offtopic, gibt hier sicher ne menge carbon threads 

also danke nochmal und back to topic ^^


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Doch doch...steif ist Carbon schon (selbst nen Carbonflitzer), sofern man damit nicht stürzt...

sorry f. OT


----------



## f4cu1ty (13. Januar 2011)

ok, vielen dank und nun lass die armen leute zur topic zurückkehren ^^


----------



## Trek-Rider (17. Januar 2011)

661 Carbon Helm 2010 in größe L = *920g*


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Januar 2011)

Kann jemand das Gewicht des Met Armadillo bestätigen?
700g für ein Fullface sind mal eine Ansage.
Vielleicht nichts für den harten Downhill Einsatz,
aber für Enduro Touren sicherlich ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (18. Januar 2011)

das ist genau der Helm den ich mal hatte, gewicht ist total daneben.
der wiegt knappe 900 gramm...

der Kali Avatar ist der leichteste DH Helm (im Moment) der erhältlich ist. ca. 800 gramm


----------



## chris12 (19. Januar 2011)

ich setzte immer noch auf mx helme. denn die müssen nach normen getestet werden und werden dann noch zusätzlich für den rennbetrieb freigegeben.

das gibts bei "fahrradhelmen" in der art nicht.

zudem sind die auch nicht schwerer. einzig die belüftung ist etwas schlechter.

ich fahre seit 2008 einen airoh stelt senior. seiner zeit der leichteste und best belüftete mx helm. der wiegt in größe L exakt 1000 gramm. günstig zu bekommen ist der mittlerweile auch da es bereits ein nachfolge modell gibt.

schaut mal hier:
http://www.fc-moto.de/Helme/Airoh-Helme/AIROH-Stelt-Senior

der nachfolger aviator ist von der belütung her sicherlich noch besser aber auch eben wieder teuer

gruss
chris


----------



## Rodwein (23. Januar 2011)

Hat hier schon jemand erfahrung mit dem Troy Lee Air Medusa gemacht. Habe bis jetzt vergebens versucht eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden. Finde MX Helme von der Form her einfach schöner, doch das Gewicht sollte schon einigermassen im Rahmen bleiben. Im Netz steht nur " Neue Technologie, robuster bei weniger Gewicht" doch keine genaue Angabe.


Link: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55326


----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> ich setzte immer noch auf mx helme. denn die müssen nach normen getestet werden und werden dann noch zusätzlich für den rennbetrieb freigegeben.
> 
> das gibts bei "fahrradhelmen" in der art nicht.
> 
> ...



da hast du wohl etwas verpasst.

Integralhelme für DH sind auch nach normen geprüft und der Gewichtsunterschied ist teilweise gravierend:
Fox MX 1.3kg +-
Kali Avatar DH: 820 gramm +-

nur mal als beispiel...

bedenke auch das MX viel mehr Kräfte freisetzt als DH, daher auch die anderen Prüfnormen...


----------



## Black_Label (15. Februar 2011)

gebe da Monster recht......
abgesehen davon ist unser Sport recht gefährlich....um es nicht zu vergessen...


Speed Stuff Racelite Gr. S - 1022g


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Februar 2011)

Servus ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm und zwar interessieren mich 2 Modelle von THE.  Entweder ein Composite im Celtic Design oder ein Poit 5 im mMn absolut geilen Heaven & Hell Design. Nur macht mich die Beschreibung des Point 5 etwas stutzig. Taugt der jetz was? Und wie steht er im Vergleich zum Composite? Oder soll ich doch lieber eine Carbon Version nehmen? Ist bei der dann auch die Belüftung besser immerhin muss ich gute 7 Kilometer zur DH Strecke mim Flatline trudeln ...
Oh mann


----------



## Black_Label (19. Februar 2011)

wollte auch den Heaven and Hell.....

Nu aber kommt n Alpina Evolution 2


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Februar 2011)

Also der neue Troy Lee Composit D3 wiegt in L  1160g 

Wenn jemand nen neuen THE One Carbon INK2 in M sucht PM. Ich habe einen zu verkaufen 170,- euro statt 329,-


----------



## Burmi98 (26. Februar 2011)

Specialized Deviant Camo von 2009, Größe *S* (51-57cm) = *960g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (26. Februar 2011)

661 Evolution 2009 Größe L 1340g .


----------



## PeterC13 (28. Februar 2011)

O'Neal Fury 2011 Größe M, 950 gr.


----------



## !Conny! (2. Mai 2011)

Thread noch aktuell?
Ich habe einen O´Neal Skad Carbon 2011 in Gr S (55-56cm)








Lobend zu erwähnen ist das Gewicht: 985gr. Der Helm ist mit 1000gr +-50gr angegeben, ich finde aber selten einen Hersteller der unter dem Mittelwert bleibt, gut so!
Ach ja, mein alter Giro, Modellname ist mir leider entfallen wiegt geschmeidige 1220gr. Die erste Fahrt mit den neuen Helm war im VGL eine Wohltat für den Nacken, obwohl der ja jetzt eigentlich trainiert ist


----------

